# Archery: Have a Question?



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

You may ask anything related to archery you want to know on a personal level. 

People please be humble. I won't answer anything else that isn't related to this. Thank you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a question. I've asked you before. 
Given that you've stated that it is dishonorable to claim rank or titles you have not learned, why do you do it?
Is it because you don't have honor?

Why is the bow always held in the right hand for kyudo?
Why is it asymmetrical?


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is the bow always held in the right hand for kyudo?
> Why is it asymmetrical?
> ...



1. It isn't 
2. When Japanese made bows, they needed more power and they were so short they made the lower limb short and the high limb long so they could get that brace height and more inches to the pull.

You can't trick me.  It's my life.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> 1. It isn't
> 2. When Japanese made bows, they needed more power and they were so short they made the lower limb short and the high limb long so they could get that brace height and more inches to the pull.
> 
> You can't trick me.  It's my life.




No 2 is completely wrong. I'm not an expert on Japanese bows but I went to a lecture in the Royal Armouries given by an expert and he explained why, showing us how they were made and used. A real expert who has worked with and researched everything about Japanese bows.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 20, 2015)

Before this falls down the road of fraudbusting -- Kyudo is a word for a particular form of Japanese archery.  If you haven't actually trained in and been granted a teaching license from one of the Japanese lines, and are instead simply a skilled archer of other background, perhaps you'd be advised to adjust your claims appropriately.  If you have such license, perhaps you'd share what line.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

Picky people..... Fine I'm changing it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 20, 2015)

Expecting honesty is picky?




Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not a matter of being picky.  It's a matter of being accurate and not claiming to be something you're not.  I studied a little bit about the Native American cultures, especially the Navajo and some of the Delaware.  (I'm far from an expert on any of them!)  Should I claim to be a Navajo?  It wouldn't be accurate, it wouldn't be fair.  I've learned a fair amount about the ninja traditions -- but never really trained with any of them.  Even though I know a fair amount about them, I don't offer to teach any of them.  I don't have that teaching license or authority.  One that really bothers me is people claiming to train the military or law enforcement because they have a cop or service member in one of their classes.  Nope, I AM a LE defensive tactics and firearms instructor.  Took a lot of training and lot of time, and I've got the certicates from the Dept. of Criminal Justice Services to prove it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 20, 2015)

what is the best wood to make a bow with?
are bows made with more than one wood better  if so or not why?
considering how much hickory flexes why are more bows made of hickory?


----------



## elder999 (Jan 20, 2015)

Limited exposure to kyudo myself-though I am an archer and a bowhunter, and, at one time, wanted to be a bowyer, and made a few bows..kyudo has been in New Mexico for nearly 30 years 

SO, then, why is the bow always held in the _left_ hand? 

Where did you come up with that absurd reason for the yumi's assymetry? While there are several hypotheses, from mounted archery to kneeling shooting, to the material used (as an engineer and bowyer, I buy this one), none has anything to do with the stature of Japanese-in fact, at nearly seven feet long, most 
_maruki yumi_  are taller than the archer himself, even if he's a  European.


So tiresome....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 20, 2015)

An interesting bow here Bows Royal Armouries Blog

There's a lot of interesting lectures and hand on sessions coming up at the Royal Armouries so will be off to listen to real experts talking about Japanese weapons.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 20, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> You can't trick me.  It's my life.



You misspelled "fantasy"... hope this helps.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2015)

Nate, maybe you could clarify what experience, training, etc. you have with a bow?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 21, 2015)

Before I jump in to pull apart your complete lack of knowledge and awareness of kyudo, I'd just like to second Brian's question… exactly what experience and expertise in archery do you have that you feel you're in a position to inform the membership here?


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> 2. When Japanese made bows, they needed more power and they were so short they made the lower limb short and the high limb long so they could get that brace height and more inches to the pull.



From Dungeons & Dragons guidebook to awesome oriental weapons, am I right?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> 2. When Japanese made bows, they needed more power and they were so short they made the lower limb short and the high limb long so they could get that brace height and more inches to the pull.



The more I think about this the more I think it's actually insulting towards the Japanese. The mediaeval English bowmen weren't tall, quite short by our standards in fact. Right up to the First World War heights were, again by modern standards, short and poorer people weak by comparison to better off people. Height had nothing to do with it at all.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> It's not a matter of being picky.  It's a matter of being accurate and not claiming to be something you're not.  I studied a little bit about the Native American cultures, especially the Navajo and some of the Delaware.  (I'm far from an expert on any of them!)  Should I claim to be a Navajo?  It wouldn't be accurate, it wouldn't be fair.  I've learned a fair amount about the ninja traditions -- but never really trained with any of them.  Even though I know a fair amount about them, I don't offer to teach any of them.  I don't have that teaching license or authority.  One that really bothers me is people claiming to train the military or law enforcement because they have a cop or service member in one of their classes.  Nope, I AM a LE defensive tactics and firearms instructor.  Took a lot of training and lot of time, and I've got the certicates from the Dept. of Criminal Justice Services to prove it.


Is there a way I can see it? I've never seen anything from them. 


tshadowchaser said:


> what is the best wood to make a bow with?
> are bows made with more than one wood better  if so or not why?
> considering how much hickory flexes why are more bows made of hickory?


1. It depends on what your trying to accomplish and type of bow. Wow that was a lame question
2. "Better" isn't the question. It's about performance in difference^
3. All wood flexes. Hickory is a strong durable Wood. Usually used in longbows. The English longbow particularly used it as well as yew. More bows aren't made oh hickory. 


elder999 said:


> Limited exposure to kyudo myself-though I am an archer and a bowhunter, and, at one time, wanted to be a bowyer, and made a few bows..kyudo has been in New Mexico for nearly 30 years
> 
> SO, then, why is the bow always held in the _left_ hand?
> 
> ...


I didn't. 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> Nate, maybe you could clarify what experience, training, etc. you have with a bow?


Since I was a boy, I trained with mostly traditional bows, but I also used compounds. The training wheels were to easy to master so I put it away and used a recurve mostly. Sometimes a longbow. By the age of 16 I was exemplary at the art of the bow. So amazing, I took the level 1 archery instructors class (which was tedious, boring and hardly informative.) after the class, I was chosen to assist the newbie students (which I was completely against them training to teach cause they didn't know a knock from string, and it wasn't right with their zero knowledge) anyways, I had to teach the teachers how to use a bow while I was a trainee! Sad yes. Believable? Why would I lie? My father taught me most of what I know growing up. Where i teach, along with multiple other teachers, my knowledge of the bow surpasses theirs 2000 fold at least. (No joke) except one guy... 


Cirdan said:


> From Dungeons & Dragons guidebook to awesome oriental weapons, am I right?


Your the only one who understands you joke. Don't make yourself look like a fool. 


Tez3 said:


> The more I think about this the more I think it's actually insulting towards the Japanese. The mediaeval English bowmen weren't tall, quite short by our standards in fact. Right up to the First World War heights were, again by modern standards, short and poorer people weak by comparison to better off people. Height had nothing to do with it at all.


It was their style pretty much.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Your the only one who understands you joke. Don't make yourself look like a fool.



Oh there are several D&D players here as I recall. Besides I really think you should work on your spelling and punctuation, it makes your tuff talk quite inefficient, even laughable.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Oh there are several D&D players here as I recall. Besides I really think you should work on your spelling and punctuation, it makes your tuff talk quite inefficient, even laughable.


I'm in a hurry, so deal with what I give you, you should be honored by my humble appearance here as it is.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> I'm in a hurry, so deal with what I give you, you should be honored by my humble appearance here as it is.



Yeah.. thanks a lot. Now go play with what santa gave you for xmas.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Is there a way I can see it? I've never seen anything from them.
> 
> 1. It depends on what your trying to accomplish and type of bow. Wow that was a lame question
> 2. "Better" isn't the question. It's about performance in difference^
> ...



I doubt very much if you know what you are talking about to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

Like that one guy said, we are running on a honor system here.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> You may *ask anything related to archery you want to know on a personal level. *
> 
> People please be humble. I won't answer anything else that isn't related to this. Thank you.



1 - What professional archery organizations are you a member of?
1b- What professional archery organizations are you certified, qualified and/or ranked by?
2 - How many years have you studied Archery?
2b- How many years have you studied Archery as a martial art?
3- How many years have you studied Japanese Archery?
4- How many years have you studies Arabian Archery?
5- How many years have you studied English Archery?
6- Who was your primary Archery instructor?
6b- How many years did he or she study Archery?
6c- What Professional Archery organizations were they certified to teach by?

Failure to answer these simple and easy questions will confirm you are as presented, a forum troll who is blowing smoke up peoples asses for their own juvenile amusement.  Actually answering with verifiable answers may redeem you.







[/URL]


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nate, you've disagreed with me, so you think hickory was growing in England? You would be hard pushed to find a hickory tree growing here now outside an arboretum.  English bows were made only from Yew.......which grows here.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 21, 2015)

Tez, that's reality and a fact.  We both know that the OP hasn't got a grip on either.
Here's a photo of him posting from his grade school.  Still waiting on him to answer my "On Topic" questions. Personally, I'd strongly recommend the staff use the "send us a notarized copy of your government issued ID to prove you're not a 12 year old kid" rule. But then again, I'd just drop a ban hammer on jr here and move on.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2015)

Thread locked pending review.


----------

